# Kusa just got a new knife



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Look what the UPS man just delivered. A Protech TR5-X1 and an Apex Pro sharpening kit. Sweet!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty handsome specimine. Congrats.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If anyone is interested, here is a link to the manufacturer's page on this model.

http://www.protechknives.com/product/tr-5-x1-tr-5-black-fish-scale/

The steel of the blade is CPM S35VN. It's quite the performer, especially in edge retention. It is a switchblade, or as my buddy Tourist would say, an automatic.










https://www.bladehq.com/cat--Best-Knife-Steel-Guide--3368


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kusa, my friend, I feel like I am that character Fagin, that fictional character in Charles Dickens' novel Oliver Twist.

In short, Fagin leads the innocents to ruin.

Then again, you made an excellent choice in picking the alloy CPM S35VN. And when it comes to making sure that the abrasives hit the bevel perfectly, there is no better system than the Edge Pro and/or the Apex.

I'm kvelling.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's the story behind the story and why I'm glad KUSA has chosen the tools and folders that are going to serve him for decades.

If you're concerned about your edges--that is, the tools that make life easier or save your life--premium polishing tools are a must. And I believe that even a ten dollar folder found at a rummage sale can easily become a scalpel with time and care.

Now honestly, I do spend money on higher end folders, but not always. The knife shown below was assembled from the pieces of other knives I had laying around. Then I polished the edge, and now that "clump of odds and ends" rides with me quite often.

BTW, keep your eyes on KUSA. Experience has shown me that when a cutlery hobbyist starts refining his property, he invariably creates new methods of honing to levels we never imagined!

Here are my 'refinements':


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> In short, Fagin leads the innocents to ruin.


You have lead me to ruin. Financial ruin that is. After I ordered this knife, two days later, I ordered another Protech.

This is in the mail.










There are several other that I want too. Your obsession with knives is infectious and is webborne.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

All good stuff, KUSA.

Now, I say we look for a Japanese actor as a "front man" bragging he is the last living togishi. In the meantime (and hidden in the background), you and I do the polishing and charge twice what we're charging now.

I cannot wait to drive my new Corvette around from restaurant to restaurant looking at all the five-star chefs in bandages...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The baby brother showed up. A little Protech Sprint.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

So I practiced with the knife sharpener on a beater knife and somehow got it far more sharp than my new Protech. What the hell?

I had to dress up the new knife. It's freaky sharp now. I could shave my face with it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSH, you are the baby brother I wanted, but never got. My little brother is a liberal Dean of a ***** college. One of us is adopted.

BTW, your avatar seems to show you nicked yourself in a few spots...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, your avatar seems to show you nicked yourself in a few spots...


That's actually Brad Pitt in the movie Fury. He kinda looks like me so I put his mug as my avatar.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> That's actually Brad Pitt in the movie Fury. He kinda looks like me so I put his mug as my avatar.


I never saw that flick. I'll have to google it, see if I can just pull it up (my computer has a humungus screen) or more to a more realistic guess, I could just steal it.

I often wondered if Brad Pitt was gay, so when I watch it I'll pretend it was you just coming out of a house of ill-repute...with a new "Mish" tattoo.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@KUSA Nice blades Bro! Money well invested.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Joe said:


> @KUSA Nice blades Bro! Money well invested.


Yeah, I taught him everything I know. Except for one thing...

Yeah, we had done a few shots when a big bouncer grabbed KUSA by the shoulder. It took KUSA a solid three minutes to knock that galoot into an ambulance. Broke my heart.

Some redheaded cookie was bandaging up his boo-boos, when I entered the scene. I clicked open a switchblade.

I said, "_Son you're going to blow an aneurysm if you fight fair all your life. Here, let me show you the Sicilian way_..."

We've been friends ever since, and every other Saturday at the Baraboo Prison, KUSA comes to visit me, and he makes his own cookies!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, I taught him everything I know.


Maybe not quite everything but I was very inspired by you to get an automatic and learn how to properly sharpen it. After seeing what you did to my Emerson, I knew I had a new skill to learn.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

These are my next targets. I would like to buy them as a set. I wear business clothes a lot and these would go well with my different attire.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> After seeing what you did to my Emerson, I knew I had a new skill to learn.


As I stated, you need two distinct systems. One is an Edge Pro, the other is superior stones from Ken Schwartz. The glass stone is for that last mirror finish.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Where does one find such stones?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Where does one find such stones?


Call Ken Schwartz at *209-612-2790*

Drop my name.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

So much 3407 came in today. What a nice knife! It's featherweight and perfect for business casual. Yes Chico, I got it from Joyce. She was very prompt in getting it to me.










Here's all three of my new Protechs. One more to go.


----------

